# Forum Upgrade



## Chris Blount

As you can see, the forum upgrade is complete. 

As I noted before, some functions will not be available as we continue to upgrade the site. Thanks for your patience.

Notes: 

1. We are aware of the broken image links and will repair them as soon as possible.

2. Only DBSTalk Club Members will not see the 160X600 side ads.

3. The site and especially the search functions will run a bit slow until the site cache kicks in at 100%.


----------



## tcusta00

Looks great! Thanks for your work.


----------



## Shardin

Thanks Chris and the rest of the DBSTalk team, really like the look of the new software.

Kinda slow today...me that is site is quicker than ever,,,


----------



## Edmund

Looks great, but I wll miss my user #.


----------



## machavez00

The layout looks like AVS now


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Great job guys


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I am not seeing members Avatars including mine only Chris and Dougs

---Problem FIXED---


----------



## Jlg

Much cleaner layout. Can hardly wait for some more skins. Something that isn't blue on blue on blue.


----------



## Grentz

Very nice, hopefully soon we can get some new themes though as I really dislike this one which is also the one you see on a few other sites. (its very confusing to look at and mashed together IMO)

O well though, nice work guys, glad things are back up


----------



## 50+

Looks great! 
THANKS GUYS


----------



## Doug Brott

Thanks Chris & David ..


----------



## Chris Blount

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I am not seeing members Avatars including mine only Chris and Dougs


Should be fixed now.


----------



## Grentz

Chris Blount said:


> Should be fixed now.


Yup, working for me now


----------



## harsh

I note that when I tried to update my Avatar, I was rewarded with an "upload of file failed" error.


----------



## Rob-NovA

Nice work guys!


----------



## lwilli201

I am a DBSTalk paid member and Adds are showing.


----------



## pwrmac2

Looks great! Much easier on the eyes.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Wow!!! It looks awesome! Nice work guys!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

machavez00 said:


> The layout looks like AVS now


I was thinking the same thing. Not sure if thats good or bad. LOL


----------



## Rob-NovA

Chris, David: There used to be an option to "hide" forums from view (Display, new posts, etc.). Is that coming back? I can be patient...


----------



## loudo

Nice job, looks great.


----------



## dmurphy

Well done gents!!

If there's anything I can do to assist, please let me know. Lots of enterprise Unix experience - if you can break it, I've done it


----------



## Chris Blount

Rob-NovA said:


> Chris, David: There used to be an option to "hide" forums from view (Display, new posts, etc.). Is that coming back? I can be patient...


Yes, hopefully that will come back. Give us some time. I have to look for a version that will work with this software.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Chris Blount said:


> Should be fixed now.


Thanks Chris


----------



## Racer88

Quicklinks > New posts(DirecTV Forums)

GONE! Where is it? I have no desire to view every new post across every forum, 90% of which I have absolutely no interest in.

IF it ain't broke.........don't fix it..........


----------



## Inches

Looks great!! Thanks

Is there a way to move or remove certain forum topics?


----------



## tfederov

Nice look, Chris! Are club members supposed to see ads at the top now?


----------



## Chris Blount

Racer88 said:


> Quicklinks > New posts(DirecTV Forums)
> 
> GONE! Where is it? I have no desire to view every new post across every forum, 90% of which I have absolutely no interest in.
> 
> IF it ain't broke.........don't fix it..........


That will be coming back.


----------



## Racer88

OK, thanks, That is a fundamental part of my every visit here and I would find it very hard to do without it. Good job otherwise.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

You used to be able to quote posts to people in PM's. Looks like you can't do that anymore.


----------



## tcusta00

I switched to mobile view for giggles and now can't switch back... the link that says "Switch Back To Default Forum Skin" links to AVSForum:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/?styleid=17

---Problem FIXED---


----------



## Chris Blount

theratpatrol said:


> You used to be able to quote posts to people in PM's. Looks like you can't do that anymore.


You will.


----------



## David Bott

lwilli201 said:


> I am a DBSTalk paid member and Adds are showing.


Hi...The only ad you will see is the top 728x90 ad. If you log out, you will see their are others that non-club member see. Hope you really do no mind much as it does not take any site space that would just be not used anyway. (unlike the other ads that are blocked because you are a club member.)

Thanks


----------



## or270

Chris Blount said:


> That will be coming back.


Great I miss that also, otherwise it looks great


----------



## David Bott

tcusta00 said:


> I switched to mobile view for giggles and now can't switch back... the link that says "Switch Back To Default Forum Skin" links to AVSForum:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/?styleid=17


Thanks....Fixed.


----------



## houskamp

wow it's BRIGHT.. any darker color schemes coming? my eyes hurt..


----------



## David Bott

Inches said:


> Looks great!! Thanks
> 
> Is there a way to move or remove certain forum topics?


Not sure this is what you mean, but on the right side of the Forum name you will see a +. If you click that then that forum section will close down. Click again to open it back up.


----------



## ukrobbie

nice look guys!! Hope everyone had a merry Christmas!!


----------



## Teronzhul

machavez00 said:


> The layout looks like AVS now


I thought I had misclicked and that I was in fact on AVS.


----------



## sat4r

Nice look for 2009 Great job to all involved Happy New Year to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sundude90

Look good! Good Job Chris! 

I am sorry, but I think it is way to bright. It hurts my eyes. Is this something that can be changed?

jc


----------



## David Bott

sundude90 said:


> Look good! Good Job Chris!
> 
> I am sorry, but I think it is way to bright. It hurts my eyes. Is this something that can be changed?
> 
> jc


As mentioned, new styles will come at a later date. The priority was to get the upgrade done as the old styles were not compatible with the new software version.

Thanks


----------



## Grentz

The biggest thing I am having an issue with is the link colors.

The orange and blue/bold and non-bold get confusing looking in the forums to tell new from old since the orange is the clicked/unclicked which should be less important but is mostly all you see. It would be much better if the more standard web design idea was used of clicked/unclicked colors being much closer together (like different shades of blue or something).

Sorry if this is confusing, I hope you understand what I mean. The rest of the forum layout is pretty good besides the links IMO.

EDIT: Here is an example, it just looks confusing while browsing around the forum:


----------



## FHSPSU67

Nice job!
I like it


----------



## sdicomp

Looks great, Chris!


----------



## Inches

David Bott said:


> Not sure this is what you mean, but on the right side of the Forum name you will see a +. If you click that then that forum section will close down. Click again to open it back up.


I did click the + to close the topics but wish to 'em go away.

When I click on the forums tab at the top there are 3 Dish Network headers, I want to get rid of them by hiding or move them to the bottom of the stack since I am a DirecTV guy and have no interest in Dish Network stuff.


----------



## veryoldschool

David Bott said:


> Hi...The only ad you will see is the top 728x90 ad. If you log out, you will see their are others that non-club member see. *Hope you really do no mind much* as it does not take any site space that would just be not used anyway. (unlike the other ads that are blocked because you are a club member.)
> 
> Thanks


Well, "I hope" this will be improved, so I'm not seeing it as a club member.
I really don't like seeing ads, as they do grab my attention and as a club member, they shouldn't.


----------



## fredandbetty

Nice job Chris ( and everyone else that contributed) I like it! Can't wait till there are skins available!


----------



## Grentz

Inches said:


> I did click the + to close the topics but wish to 'em go away.
> 
> When I click on the forums tab at the top there are 3 Dish Network headers, I want to get rid of them by hiding or move them to the bottom of the stack since I am a DirecTV guy and have no interest in Dish Network stuff.


Chris already mentioned he is going to work on finding it again and bringing it back. vBulletin uses third party mods to add many features like that and they need to find new ones that are compatible with the new version 



Rob-NovA said:


> Chris, David: There used to be an option to "hide" forums from view (Display, new posts, etc.). Is that coming back? I can be patient...





Chris Blount said:


> Yes, hopefully that will come back. Give us some time. I have to look for a version that will work with this software.


----------



## FHSPSU67

Just noticed that the +'s and -'s to the right of the forum titles for expanding/collapsing them are backwards.


----------



## David Bott

Inches said:


> I did click the + to close the topics but wish to 'em go away.
> 
> When I click on the forums tab at the top there are 3 Dish Network headers, I want to get rid of them by hiding or move them to the bottom of the stack since I am a DirecTV guy and have no interest in Dish Network stuff.


I am sorry, but this is currently how it it works. I do not see a change coming for this one any time soon as it does not seem to be a mod that is currently out their for this version. We will keep looking.


----------



## David Bott

Grentz said:


> The biggest thing I am having an issue with is the link colors.
> 
> The orange and blue/bold and non-bold get confusing looking in the forums to tell new from old since the orange is the clicked/unclicked which should be less important but is mostly all you see. It would be much better if the more standard web design idea was used of clicked/unclicked colors being much closer together (like different shades of blue or something).
> 
> Sorry if this is confusing, I hope you understand what I mean. The rest of the forum layout is pretty good besides the links IMO.
> 
> EDIT: Here is an example, it just looks confusing while browsing around the forum:


Hi...This is done to CLEARLY have the threads with new content stand out. If they were just dimmed out with the same color, some monitors can have issues with it as they can not show the shade difference very well.

Thanks


----------



## smiddy

So far no issues and it looks great, thanks guys for updating!


----------



## barryb

Wow.. this is FANCY!

Good work gentlemen!


----------



## veryoldschool

This site now looks almost exactly the same as the AVS forum, BUT I'm not a member there. 
If I wasn't a member here, "it sounds like" this site would look the same [similar] as Satguys now, which [IMO] can't be a "good thing". 

Yes, I know I'm "old school" and change takes some effort to get used to, but I did pay not to have ads [any] on this site. [almost ]


----------



## Cholly

David and Chris: Well done! When I tried logging on earlier today, I got a few error messages -- which I emailed to Chris, so don't know whether you got it or not. At any rate, it's fixed, and looks good so far! :biggthump


----------



## Chris Blount

Racer88 said:


> Quicklinks > New posts(DirecTV Forums)
> 
> GONE! Where is it? I have no desire to view every new post across every forum, 90% of which I have absolutely no interest in.
> 
> IF it ain't broke.........don't fix it..........


Fixed


----------



## Grentz

David Bott said:


> Hi...This is done to CLEARLY have the threads with new content stand out. If they were just dimmed out with the same color, some monitors can have issues with it as they can not show the shade difference very well.
> 
> Thanks


I dont want to sound harsh, but it's not, the orange is not for threads with new content. It is for threads/links you have already clicked on (visited links)! That is why I am saying it makes it extremely confusing to look at. It works for any links on the site, even the forum links and profile name links.

Bold is for threads with new content as it almost always is on vBulletin boards.

An example of this, I clicked on my name and did not click on Chris's name. So mine is orange and his is blue in my browser:


If I click on his name, then go back. It is orange.


----------



## Inches

David Bott said:


> I am sorry, but this is currently how it it works. I do not see a change coming for this one any time soon as it does not seem to be a mod that is currently out their for this version. We will keep looking.


OK, I saw in a previous post there might be a way, it just has not been found yet. Will just have to live with it, no biggie.


----------



## Inches

FHSPSU67 said:


> Just noticed that the +'s and -'s to the right of the forum titles for expanding/collapsing them are backwards.


Are they?? The - is the topic is collapsed and the + is it is expanded, but what do I know.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Grentz said:


> I dont want to sound harsh, but it's not, the orange is not for threads with new content. It is for threads/links you have already clicked on (visited links)! That is why I am saying it makes it extremely confusing to look at. It works for any links on the site, even the forum links and profile name links.
> 
> Bold is for threads with new content as it almost always is on vBulletin boards.
> 
> An example of this, I clicked on my name and did not click on Chris's name. So mine is orange and his is blue in my browser:
> 
> 
> If I click on his name, then go back. It is orange.


I think the color difference is signifying Staff verses non-staff?


----------



## Grentz

Jason Nipp said:


> I think the color difference is signifying Staff verses non-staff?


lol, no, its a visited link!

It is the same everywhere in the forum. I will post a before/after.





All you have to do to try it is click on any link that is blue, then go back, and it is orange (visited link color). It should be just a shade of the original color (or at least something not so bright) so they do not stand out so much and make it so hard to tell new content from old content threads in the forum listings. At least IMO.


----------



## davemayo

veryoldschool said:


> I did pay not to have ads [any] on this site. [almost ]


+1


----------



## Jason Nipp

Grentz said:


> lol, no, its a visited link!
> 
> It is the same everywhere in the forum. I will post a before/after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all you have to do to try it is click on any link that is blue, then go back, and it is orange (visited link color). It should be just a shade of the original color so they do not stand out so much and make it so hard to tell new content from old content threads in the forum listings. At least IMO.


OK, thanks.... still getting used to it myself.


----------



## Grentz

Jason Nipp said:


> OK, thanks.... still getting used to it myself.


No problem, I just wanted to make sure people understood what I was talking about so that maybe it can be attended to or at least looked at in the future, especially since it could be a small oversight or misunderstanding in the design as for example David said it was for new content in the forum listings when it is actually not. It can be hard to describe things in words at times. 

It is really annoying to have a blue and orange mess all over the forum :lol:, but then again maybe thats how the owners/designers want it and that is cool too then. I didn't mean to try and make a big stink about it


----------



## willc

Lots of Google ads for how to steal Dish Network service. Are you guys endorsing these types of ads now?

As for the feature to hide forums you do not want to see, the other site (satguys) has it running fine and they are on a newer version of the software (3.8) don't see why you can't do it here too.

So far the only thing I can see that this update did was add more advertisements, and took a lot of features away that many folks used.

No offense but I think this was a big step backwards.

William


----------



## FHSPSU67

Inches said:


> Are they?? The - is the topic is collapsed and the + is it is expanded, but what do I know.


Yeah, in windows the symbol indicates the action you want to take by clicking. ie: click the + to expand the folder, or click the - to collapse it.


----------



## David Bott

"David said it was for new content in the forum listings when it is actually not."

Yes, I messed up what I said. Just reverse what I said. 

It is all user prerfence. I went though this when I did AVS some time back. After weeks of back a fourth, this seemed to be the preferred method. Right or wrong in the colors...You will get to know what they mean. 

Thanks


----------



## Grentz

David Bott said:


> "David said it was for new content in the forum listings when it is actually not."
> 
> Yes, I messed up what I said. Just reverse what I said.
> 
> It is all user prerfence. I went though this when I did AVS some time back. After weeks of back a fourth, this seemed to be the preferred method. Right or wrong in the colors...You will get to know what they mean.
> 
> Thanks


No problem, just wanted to make sure it was to the attention of the designers 

I know themes are pretty much 100% user preference, so it is hard to pick one that pleases everyone.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Jlg said:


> Much cleaner layout. Can hardly wait for some more skins. Something that isn't blue on blue on blue.


I am glad I am not the only one. 
Great job on the site guys. I do understand all the frustration that goes with it.


----------



## harsh

Inches said:


> Are they?? The - is the topic is collapsed and the + is it is expanded, but what do I know.


In common practice, the collapsed topic is accompanied by a + to expand (add to) the topic and an expanded topic is accompanied by a - to collapse (subtract from) the topic.

In that sense, the sense is reversed.


----------



## bobnielsen

The "HD Locals Broadcast Issues" forum shows up as a subforum under "Directv Programming and Services" but is not listed under the "Forum Jump" button. It was this way before the upgrade as well.

---FIXED - Thanks it seemed to be an oversite when the forum was made.---

Thanks for fixing it. I probably should have reported it before.

The new look will take a bit of getting used to, but I like it. Unfortunately I can't say the same about the new look of forums.directv.com, which is even worse than it was before.


----------



## David Bott

Hi Will...

Let me see if I can help.
*
"Lots of Google ads for how to steal Dish Network service. Are you guys endorsing these types of ads now?"*

I am not really seeing those ads, but if you care to tell me the URLS of the sites that are showing that does this, I am happy to add them to the block list. Not sure how you would get that we "endorse it" from a google ad as Google control the content and anything new can show up without us knowing. But we can block URL's that we do not care to have on the site. So happy to do so. Just PM them to me.

*"As for the feature to hide forums you do not want to see, the other site (satguys) has it running fine and they are on a newer version of the software (3.8) don't see why you can't do it here too."*

3.8 is not out of beta yet and until it is out for sometime, I will not take the chance with it as I have too much to loose. We will be looking for a way to do this as mentioned.
*
"So far the only thing I can see that this update did was add more advertisements, and took a lot of features away that many folks used."*

The upgrade did A LOT more than that and a few if any features were taken away that we are not looking to add back over time. (Some already have been.) It was clearly noted that the site upgrade was a work in progress.

As far as the ads, with the growth of the site, I am happy but sad, to say the are necessary. Happy as the site needs them based on the increased traffic and thus the costs that go with it. And sad as no one likes to see the ads even though they are on almost every site you visit that is worthwhile.

This site, like others, offers a way to offset that cost by becoming a paid member and thus removing most of the ads from the site.

*"No offense but I think this was a big step backwards."*

Nope...None taken as I know the change was not only needed for security of the site goes, but also to be able to offer more in the future.

Hope this helps.

Take care, keep safe.


----------



## spartanstew

I don't see any difference visually.

I don't have orange text like has been posted. Everything looks the same to me.

The only difference is there's no longer a new posts button, next to thread tools. I know there's one up top (and in quicklinks), but it shows the new posts for every forum. I don't want that. I want to see the new posts in the forums I choose. I must have set that up at some point in the old version. Is there a way to set that up now, so that I don't see new posts in sub-forums I don't care about.

I also don't see any new ads. I do see we're using the black dot now instead of the cool check mark.


----------



## David Bott

harsh said:


> I note that when I tried to update my Avatar, I was rewarded with an "upload of file failed" error.


Hi...

I just uploaded my avatar without issue. I did not note that if I click on the SAVE CHANGES button without having selected a file I did get the error you mentioned. Other than that, I can not reproduce.

Thanks


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> I don't see any difference visually.
> 
> I don't have orange text like has been posted. Everything looks the same to me.
> 
> The only difference is there's no longer a new posts button, next to thread tools. I know there's one up top (and in quicklinks), but it shows the new posts for every forum. I don't want that. I want to see the new posts in the forums I choose. I must have set that up at some point in the old version. Is there a way to set that up now, so that I don't see new posts in sub-forums I don't care about.
> 
> I also don't see any new ads.


Humm....Really not sure what say here other than asking for a screen shot to be posted as you should see all the changes mentioned. Not really sure what you may be seeing.


----------



## spartanstew

Here's a screen shot. Looks the same as yesterday, basically.

So, how about the new posts to only specified threads feature?

I keep seeing topics that I open, only to discover they're Dish Network forums. I don't have Dish Network.


----------



## Ron Barry

Grentz said:


> No problem, I just wanted to make sure people understood what I was talking about so that maybe it can be attended to or at least looked at in the future, especially since it could be a small oversight or misunderstanding in the design as for example David said it was for new content in the forum listings when it is actually not. It can be hard to describe things in words at times.
> 
> It is really annoying to have a blue and orange mess all over the forum :lol:, but then again maybe thats how the owners/designers want it and that is cool too then. I didn't mean to try and make a big stink about it


I just repeated this and it does appear to be a bug. Clicking on User names to access the menu and perform and action should not result in changing color of the tag to the visited color.


----------



## GrumpyBear

David Bott said:


> As mentioned, new styles will come at a later date. The priority was to get the upgrade done as the old styles were not compatible with the new software version.
> 
> Thanks


I run a gaming site, and everytime I do a upgrade on it, I reminded how much babysitting I actually have on the site. 
No matter how many times I tell them things are going to be handled(Yes I realize its missing) and it what order the features are going to be done, somebody always has to start commenting on what's missing, and not reading.


----------



## davemayo

spartanstew said:


> I also don't see any new ads.


You don't see GIANT ads at the very top of the screen???


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> Here's a screen shot. Looks the same as yesterday, basically.
> 
> So, how about the new posts to only specified threads feature?
> 
> I keep seeing topics that I open, only to discover they're Dish Network forums. I don't have Dish Network.


You are viewing the search results page in that screen shot.

As far as the feature you mention....It was noted a few times in the thread already it is been looked into to be added back in. 

Thanks


----------



## spartanstew

davemayo said:


> You don't see GIANT ads at the very top of the screen???


No, there's one ad, just like there's always been. Currently it's for the "Home Theater Revealed" DVD.


----------



## spartanstew

David Bott said:


> You are viewing the search results page in that screen shot.


What screen shot would you like to see?

I don't see any orange text on any screen like someone else posted.


----------



## James Long

spartanstew said:


> I don't have orange text like has been posted.


I tend to agree ... the orange for "visited" seems backwards - but then I design my sites so the visited color is the same as the unvisited color because I don't like a design change based on links visited. It probably annoys some of my visitors but I like consistent colors.

There are already large folder icons on forums with new messages and a new post checkmark next to threads with new messages with the thread title bolded - so if it were my decision I'd probably have blue always, regardless of visited. (And since I use the new posts icon to jump to the newest post in the thread the thread titles don't turn "visited" anyways ... so a color change is of no help to me.)

As for ads - simple registration gets rid of most of them. Club Membership gets rid of more. We mods have had that top advertisement since ads were added. At least there are no word click ads in individual posts like you see at some blogs/sites. I believe there is a good balance - with the unregistered seeing more and club members seeing less.


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> What screen shot would you like to see?
> 
> I don't see any orange text on any screen like someone else posted.


Not to worry, it could be browser related where you have your browser let to not show the followed link color change. I was more concerned you were somehow seeing the old site. (Which you are not BTW.)


----------



## davemayo

davemayo said:


> You don't see GIANT ads at the very top of the screen???





spartanstew said:


> No, there's one ad, just like there's always been. Currently it's for the "Home Theater Revealed" DVD.


That's what I thought everyone was talking about. After paying to support this site, I shouldn't see ANY ads at all.


----------



## bruin95

I guess I'm in the extreme minority here when I say that I don't like the new look. It's going to take some time to get used to. But, as of right now, I'm not really liking it. :nono:


----------



## dave29

i cant logon with IE8, using chrome right now


----------



## David Bott

dave29 said:


> i cant logon with IE8, using chrome right now


Try clearing your dbstalk cookies in IE. No issue in testing with ie 8 with login or what have you.


----------



## dave29

worked, thanks....


----------



## CJTE

This will definetly take a while for my eyes to grow accustomed to...

The new shiny colors have to go 
But otherwise, congrats on the upgrade.


----------



## cweave02

machavez00 said:


> The layout looks like AVS now


I thought when I first logged in, that I had gone to AVS instead!


----------



## Newshawk

I don't see what the problem is with the color... no, _REALLY_ I don't... my monitor is broke and everything has a greenish cast! (Imagine a photo taken under mercury lighting.) At least now I can justify getting a LCD!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Pretty clean look now.....we'll just keep watching for the "tweaking" in the weeks ahead.


----------



## m4p

David Bott said:


> Try clearing your dbstalk cookies in IE. No issue in testing with ie 8 with login or what have you.


Thanks, David, that worked for me too. I use Avant browser.


----------



## cweave02

harsh said:


> I note that when I tried to update my Avatar, I was rewarded with an "upload of file failed" error.


Hey - Don't delete the beagle puppy! Of course, he probably is not a puppy any longer . . .


----------



## tedb3rd

Looks great! As mentioned, as long as the ability to 'hide' forum folders will be possible once the transition is complete. As a Dish Network customer, I'm used to being patient about stuff that is 'coming soon'. Hey! Let's make it a competition / poll! What's going to come first: Forum ability to hide folders -OR- New HD channels on Dish?!?!!? :lol:


----------



## cweave02

davemayo said:


> That's what I thought everyone was talking about. After paying to support this site, I shouldn't see ANY ads at all.


Go to your UserCP and under Options, there is a box to check if you do not want the banner ad at the top.


----------



## 1930Ray

Looks great! I enjoy the posts.


----------



## Grentz

The top ad is fine IMO.

The ads that REALLY bug me are ones that are on the sides on forums. I mostly will not even use forums that do this as it is so distracting while browsing. Luckily with a club membership it removes the side ads, so I am fine with just having the top ads, they really do not bug me as they do not take up any space (when they are not there it is just blank space, not more space for other things).


----------



## cygnusloop

cweave02 said:


> Go to yout UserCP and under Options, there is a box to check if you do not want the banner ad at the top.


However, it seems to be non-functional at the moment.


----------



## Twister18

Looks very nice!!


----------



## fwlogue

Nice job Chris


----------



## willc

davemayo said:


> You don't see GIANT ads at the very top of the screen???


I don't anymore. Now I am using Firefox and have an ad blocker put in. Works great, goodbye ads.


----------



## Zepes

like it

nice work dudes!

:biggthump


----------



## veryoldschool

Grentz said:


> The top ad is fine IMO.
> 
> The ads that REALLY bug me are ones that are on the sides on forums. I mostly will not even use forums that do this as it is so distracting while browsing. Luckily with a club membership it removes the side ads, so I am fine with just having the top ads, they really do not bug me as they do not take up any space (when they are not there it is just blank space, not more space for other things).


Wait until you find an animated ad in the banner [as I have seen], it may no longer be "fine", as the movement can't be ignored.


----------



## Chris Blount

Two things are now available:

Forum exclusion - You can now go into UserCP - Options and exclude forums from view and searches.

Club member Top Ad Removal - As a club member, you can now remove the ad at the top of the page - again in UserCP - Options.


----------



## Grentz

Chris Blount said:


> Two things are now available:
> 
> Forum exclusion - You can now go into UserCP - Options and exclude forums from view and searches.


Very nice, thanks Chris!


----------



## willc

Chris Blount said:


> Two things are now available:
> 
> Forum exclusion - You can now go into UserCP - Options and exclude forums from view and searches.


 There you go I knew you could do it. 

Thank you!


----------



## lwilli201

David Bott said:


> Hi...The only ad you will see is the top 728x90 ad. If you log out, you will see their are others that non-club member see. Hope you really do no mind much as it does not take any site space that would just be not used anyway. (unlike the other ads that are blocked because you are a club member.)
> 
> Thanks


That is OK, but I do not remember any adds at all before. If that is the way it is going to be then "That is the way it is going to be."


----------



## Chris Blount

lwilli201 said:


> That is OK, but I do not remember any adds at all before. If that is the way it is going to be then "That is the way it is going to be."


See my post above.


----------



## phrelin

It looks fine, guys! But....

Just being a curious soul. What are the substantive changes?


----------



## Chris Blount

Now available: Quote post in Private Message. Click on the username of any post and select "Quote this post in PM to..."


----------



## Inches

Chris Blount said:


> Two things are now available:
> 
> Forum exclusion - You can now go into UserCP - Options and exclude forums from view and searches.
> 
> Club member Top Ad Removal - As a club member, you can now remove the ad at the top of the page - again in UserCP - Options.


Well Done!! 
Thanks


----------



## jimborst

Great job, one thing I hope will be reinstated when all is up "mobile interface" or whatever it was called, since I just got my smartphone it was nice to use over the Christmas trip.


----------



## Chris Blount

jimborst said:


> Great job, one thing I hope will be reinstated when all is up "mobile interface" or whatever it was called, since I just got my smartphone it was nice to use over the Christmas trip.


The mobile skin is already available.

http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?styleid=48


----------



## RobertE

Chris Blount said:


> Two things are now available:
> 
> Forum exclusion - You can now go into UserCP - Options and exclude forums from view and searches.
> 
> Club member Top Ad Removal - As a club member, you can now remove the ad at the top of the page - again in UserCP - Options.


Cool.

Concerning the Top Ad. Do you get any benift from it just being there or does one have to click on it for it to "count"? If its the later, I'll leave it in place.


----------



## David Bott

RobertE said:


> Cool.
> 
> Concerning the Top Ad. Do you get any benift from it just being there or does one have to click on it for it to "count"? If its the later, I'll leave it in place.


Greetings Robert...

Last post for me this evening as I have been at this upgrade from the early morning and have not left the table. Time to quite for me tonight. 

It can help as ads are bought in a number of ways. The ones that help here are the ones that are purchased by impression count (An impression is one VIEWING of the banner ad.). As such, the more impressions severed, the more inventory is able to be offered.

Thanks for asking.

Nite all (And Happy Holidays)

David


----------



## Game Fan

Great job, guys. Thanks for all the hard work and dedication to making this the best site it can be.


----------



## JohnH

David Bott said:


> Hi...The only ad you will see is the top 728x90 ad. If you log out, you will see their are others that non-club member see. Hope you really do no mind much as it does not take any site space that would just be not used anyway. (unlike the other ads that are blocked because you are a club member.)
> 
> Thanks


Problem is not space, but download time. Quite annoying on dialup, since a new one comes up for each page change.
.


----------



## JohnH

Chris Blount said:


> Club member Top Ad Removal - As a club member, you can now remove the ad at the top of the page - again in UserCP - Options.


Works. Thanks.


----------



## jazzyd971fm

Nice new look for 2009, great job guys !!!!!


----------



## Draconis

This is going to be a little difficult to describe. 

I am having an interesting issue when logging in. Once I have closed my browser and then open DBSTalk.com I am not logged in. I can log in multiple times but the main page tells me that I am not logged in. 

Once I go to the forums I am logged in, (even when I navigate back to the main page) and I stay that way until I close the browser again. Once the browser is closed it goes back to me logged out on the main page (until I visit the forums again).


----------



## Blurayfan

Draconis said:


> This is going to be a little difficult to describe.
> 
> I am having an interesting issue when logging in. Once I have closed my browser and then open DBSTalk.com I am not logged in. I can log in multiple times but the main page tells me that I am not logged in.
> 
> Once I go to the forums I am logged in, (even when I navigate back to the main page) and I stay that way until I close the browser again. Once the browser is closed it goes back to me logged out on the main page (until I visit the forums again).


When you log in is the remember me option checked?


----------



## Draconis

DVDKingdom said:


> When you log in is the remember me option checked?


Yep, but once I navigate away from the page (Example, Google) or close the browser I am logged out and can only get logged back in once I enter the forums. I am NOT logged in to the main page when I return.


----------



## davemayo

Chris Blount said:


> Two things are now available:
> 
> Forum exclusion - You can now go into UserCP - Options and exclude forums from view and searches.
> 
> Club member Top Ad Removal - As a club member, you can now remove the ad at the top of the page - again in UserCP - Options.


Thank you Chris.


----------



## arxaw

What happened to the "*Main Forums*" link?


----------



## tcusta00

arxaw said:


> What happened to the "*Main Forums*" link?


It's a tab at the top now... Home, *Forums*, UserCP, etc.


----------



## Jason Nipp

David Bott said:


> Try clearing your dbstalk cookies in IE. No issue in testing with ie 8 with login or what have you.


 IE 8 works fine for me.


----------



## David Bott

Draconis said:


> Yep, but once I navigate away from the page (Example, Google) or close the browser I am logged out and can only get logged back in once I enter the forums. I am NOT logged in to the main page when I return.


Sounds like a cookie issue. Please remove any DBSTALK cookies you may have and then log in again being sure "remember me" is checked. This will reset your cookies which is usually the issue when I read things like this.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Draconis

David Bott said:


> Sounds like a cookie issue. Please remove any DBSTALK cookies you may have and then log in again being sure "remember me" is checked. This will reset your cookies which is usually the issue when I read things like this.


Already done, cleared all cookies, history, and temp files. Closed the browser and re-opened to DBSTalk.com then logged in with "remember me" checked. Got the message saying the login was successful but when it went back to the main page the system acted like I was not logged in. Once I opened one of the forums I was in.

I'm at work right now so I'm using IE 6.0.2900.2180


----------



## FHSPSU67

Something goofy: If I call up dbstalk I get the new Home Page, but if I select any of the recent thread links and scroll to the bottom and then hit the left arrow in IE7 to go back to the Home Page I go back to the OLD Home Page. It is repeatable.


----------



## James Long

If you refresh after seeing the "old page" do you get the same old page?
Your browsing may be cached and you're not actually pulling the latest page.


----------



## David Bott

Draconis said:


> Already done, cleared all cookies, history, and temp files. Closed the browser and re-opened to DBSTalk.com then logged in with "remember me" checked. Got the message saying the login was successful but when it went back to the main page the system acted like I was not logged in. Once I opened one of the forums I was in.
> 
> I'm at work right now so I'm using IE 6.0.2900.2180


Well I am sorry to say that this would be a machine issue somehow as this is a cookie based function. Could be any number of things, but seeing you cleared the cookies and it remade them, something else would be stopping it from working correctly in regards to cookies. Security setting or something???

Sorry. 

Nite' all. (for the second time. I really need to stop now.)


----------



## spartanstew

One part of me wishes I could see the new changes (color scheme, etc.), so that I'd know what it looks like, but another part of me is glad I can't as quite a few have voiced their displeasure with the new look.


----------



## arxaw

tcusta00 said:


> It's a tab at the top now... Home, *Forums*, UserCP, etc.


I found it. Thanks.

_[if it ain't broke.....!!!!]_


----------



## FHSPSU67

James Long said:


> If you refresh after seeing the "old page" do you get the same old page?
> Your browsing may be cached and you're not actually pulling the latest page.


Fixed! While refreshing did bring up the new Home Page. The problem remained the next time I logged in.
I then deleted "Temporary Internet Files" and all is fine now
Thanks Mr. Long for getting my head going in the right direction!


----------



## spartanstew

spartanstew said:


> One part of me wishes I could see the new changes (color scheme, etc.), so that I'd know what it looks like, but another part of me is glad I can't as quite a few have voiced their displeasure with the new look.


Went into User CP and made some changes and now I see what everyone else is seeing. Changes don't look major to me. In fact, since I don't pay much attention to the top bar and I was previously using one of the blue skins, the forum looks pretty much the same.

I do think that funky orange after clicking on a thread needs to go.

edit: Don't get the orange when in Firefox, only in IE.


----------



## dave29

is there a way to turn this back on? i like to see who is viewing a thread that i am looking at


----------



## arxaw

spartanstew said:


> ...I do think that funky orange after clicking on a thread needs to go.
> edit: Don't get the orange when in Firefox, only in IE.


hmmm, I get it in Firefox, too.

And I agree, it needs to go.


----------



## James Long

I have Firefox 3.0.5 ... I found a setting that ignores the site's color scheme and uses a default to Firefox (which would be great if I had an OCR or other device that needed to read past colors) but it wipes out too much of the site look and feel to use the setting.

(It looks like clearing the browsing history would clear the "visited" but I don't want to do that.)


----------



## mhayes70

I like the new look. So, far it is working good for me. I am using Firefox 3.0.5. It is just taking some time to get use to the new look. But, I like it. Also, what happened to where we could see who was viewing a thread at the bottom of the page?


----------



## Rob-NovA

Chris Blount said:


> Two things are now available:
> 
> Forum exclusion - You can now go into UserCP - Options and exclude forums from view and searches.
> 
> Club member Top Ad Removal - As a club member, you can now remove the ad at the top of the page - again in UserCP - Options.


Chris, this rocks! Thanks for being so accommodating! This makes keeping up with the forums so much easier.


----------



## spartanstew

James Long said:


> I have Firefox 3.0.5 ... I found a setting that ignores the site's color scheme and uses a default to Firefox (which would be great if I had an OCR or other device that needed to read past colors) but it wipes out too much of the site look and feel to use the setting.


I found a setting: Tools - Options - Content - Colors where you can choose your own color scheme for web pages, however I have the box for "allow pages to choose their own colors" checked. I still don't get the orange font.


----------



## James Long

spartanstew said:


> I found a setting: Tools - Options - Content - Colors where you can choose your own color scheme for web pages, however I have the box for "allow pages to choose their own colors" checked. I still don't get the orange font.


That's the one that if unchecked really messes with the colorscheme (FF default instead of anything here).

Not having a history is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Doug Brott

Draconis said:


> Already done, cleared all cookies, history, and temp files. Closed the browser and re-opened to DBSTalk.com then logged in with "remember me" checked. Got the message saying the login was successful but when it went back to the main page the system acted like I was not logged in. Once I opened one of the forums I was in.
> 
> I'm at work right now so I'm using IE 6.0.2900.2180


Are you using http://dbstalk.com or http://www.dbstalk.com .. I'm using the latter.


----------



## Draconis

Doug Brott said:


> Are you using http://dbstalk.com or http://www.dbstalk.com .. I'm using the latter.


INTERESTING...

http://dbstalk.com gives me the problem but http://www.dbstalk.com does not.

Guess I need to adjust my shortcuts to http://www.dbstalk.com

Thanks.


----------



## mhayes70

mhayes70 said:


> I like the new look. So, far it is working good for me. I am using Firefox 3.0.5. It is just taking some time to get use to the new look. But, I like it. *Also, what happened to where we could see who was viewing a thread at the bottom of the page?*


I see it's back now.


----------



## spartanstew

James Long said:


> That's the one that if unchecked really messes with the colorscheme (FF default instead of anything here).
> 
> Not having a history is the only thing I can think of.


Exactly. I unchecked it just to see and it did mess everything up, so I quickly went back and checked it.

What do you mean by not having a history?

Incidentally, the orange font doesn't show up on my laptop or my main home computer (both using Firefox).


----------



## VAman

Love the new software. One minor point... Is there any way to turn off the preview pane popup?


----------



## rudeney

OK, I have to say two things - first and foremost, I have to give Chris and the gang a big thanks for handling this update so well. Your quick responses to the issues has been amazing. Thanks guys! Second, I just have to say that I really liked the old forum software and will miss it. I hate that we had to upgrade, but I am sure that I'll get used to the new software before long.


----------



## Chris Blount

VAman said:


> Love the new software. One minor point... Is there any way to turn off the preview pane popup?


 If you are talking about the preview text that appears when you hover over a thread title, yes. The switch to turn it off is here under thread display options:

http://www.dbstalk.com/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## Chris Blount

rudeney said:


> OK, I have to say two things - first and foremost, I have to give Chris and the gang a big thanks for handling this update so well. Your quick responses to the issues has been amazing. Thanks guys! Second, I just have to say that I really liked the old forum software and will miss it. I hate that we had to upgrade, but I am sure that I'll get used to the new software before long.


Thanks for your comments!

I will say that David Bott deserves much of the credit for today. He spent hours this morning performing the upgrade and I came in after to help iron out the bugs and install upgrades and tempate modifications. It was a team effort but we got it done. I would also like to thank the rest of the DBSTalk staff for helping test the software.


----------



## loudo

Chris Blount said:


> Thanks for your comments!
> 
> I will say that David Bott deserves much of the credit for today. He spent hours this morning performing the upgrade and I came in after to help iron out the bugs and install upgrades and tempate modifications. It was a team effort but we got it done. I would also like to thank the rest of the DBSTalk staff for helping test the software.


Great job to all of you. Hope you get a good night's sleep tonight, you deserve it.


----------



## archer75

It just looks like avsforum now. I actually preferred it better the old way. Now I don't know what site i'm on!


----------



## VAman

Chris Blount said:


> If you are talking about the preview text that appears when you hover over a thread title, yes. The switch to turn it off is here under thread display options:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/profile.php?do=editoptions


Thanks for the quick reply. I tried using the "NO" option as well as the "YES", neither one shuts off the preview text.


----------



## RunnerFL

Looks good!

Thanks for your hard work on the upgrade and again for your hard work fixing the immediate issues Chris & David!


----------



## Dolly

I know a lot of hard work went into this so thanks  I will say it is different--Mr. King will know exactly what I mean  I hope there is or will be some way to tone down the color. It is so bright it bothers my eyes. I'm in a room where I have turned the ceiling light off and this Forum lights up the whole room by itself :eek2: It actually glows in the dark :lol:


----------



## fluffybear

Very Nice! 

There is a couple of things I miss with this version such as hiding forums but I'm willing to wait...


----------



## Doug Brott

Dolly said:


> I know a lot of hard work went into this so thanks  I will say it is different--Mr. King will know exactly what I mean  I hope there is or will be some way to tone down the color. It is so bright it bothers my eyes. I'm in a room where I have turned the ceiling light off and this Forum lights up the whole room by itself :eek2: It actually glows in the dark :lol:


Previously noted (in this thread) .. Click on the "







" below to go to that post.


David Bott said:


> As mentioned, new styles will come at a later date. The priority was to get the upgrade done as the old styles were not compatible with the new software version.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Doug Brott

fluffybear said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> There is a couple of things I miss with this version such as hiding forums but I'm willing to wait...


Click on 'UserCP' @ the top and then 'Edit Options' in the left hand menu .. Scroll to the bottom of the right hand pane and voilà


----------



## arxaw

James Long said:


> I have Firefox 3.0.5 ... I found a setting that ignores the site's color scheme and uses a default...


I use the PrefBar extension for Firefox. It lets you put a check box on your toolbar  to quickly toggle between a site's colors and your colors.

Very handy for reading pages with stupid dim gray text like this (_why_ do they do that?).


----------



## Mike Bertelson

I can't get to any of the pictures from Earl's HR20-700 First Looks.

All I get is "The webpage cannot be found"

And how do I get rid the preview popups when I looking through the thread titles.

I went to CP-Edit Options-Display Thread Preview-NO but it doesn't work. Am I missing something?

Mike


----------



## Chris Blount

MicroBeta said:


> I can't get to any of the pictures from Earl's HR20-700 First Looks.
> 
> All I get is "The webpage cannot be found"
> 
> Mike


Fixed.


----------



## tcusta00

I noticed that on the front page of the site the







and







images that you click on to expand or collapse the sections seem to be backwards. It's the same way over at AVS. I don't know, maybe it's just me, but intuitively I would thinking clicking on the







would expand a section (or show more) while clicking on a







would collapse it (or show less).


----------



## Chris Blount

tcusta00 said:


> I noticed that on the front page of the site the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images that you click on to expand or collapse the sections seem to be backwards. It's the same way over at AVS. I don't know, maybe it's just me, but intuitively I would thinking clicking on the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would expand a section (or show more) while clicking on a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would collapse it (or show less).


Please see these posts earlier in the thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1937957#post1937957


----------



## David Bott

tcusta00 said:


> I noticed that on the front page of the site the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images that you click on to expand or collapse the sections seem to be backwards. It's the same way over at AVS. I don't know, maybe it's just me, but intuitively I would thinking clicking on the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would expand a section (or show more) while clicking on a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would collapse it (or show less).


Updated. It is all based on point of view.  + showing expanded or - showing it is collapsed.


----------



## newsposter

just logged in for the first time in a bit and it looks like TCF! 

I remember the growing pains when they changes so this should be fun too. Huge debates over colors etc. 

now to explore


----------



## cweave02

Great job guys! One of you must be a Florida Gator (Or UVA Wahoo) - with the orange and blue colors. Maybe merging DBStalk and AVS someday?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Not sure if this has been mentioned or not... but I'm not seeing the option to "Reply to All" in a Private Message...


----------



## Chris Blount

AirRocker said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned or not... but I'm not seeing the option to "Reply to All" in a Private Message...


That is being worked on. Should have it running by the end of today.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Chris Blount said:


> That is being worked on. Should have it running by the end of today.


Great! Thanks Chris!


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Chris Blount said:


> That is being worked on. Should have it running by the end of today.


You guys must be going nuts trying to get everything running.

I appreciate all the work, Thanks. 

Mike


----------



## VandyCWG

Very nice upgrade...And the site is super fast for me this morning!!!

And to celebrate the upgrade, I just bought a 1 year DBSTalk Club Membership!


----------



## veryoldschool

I seem to be having "remember me" issues.
I've cleared my temp/cookies and yet "first log in" always needs me to sign in


----------



## cweave02

lawmangrant said:


> Very nice upgrade...And the site is super fast for me this morning!!!
> 
> And to celebrate the upgrade, I just bought a 1 year DBSTalk Club Membership!


Good for you!!!


----------



## cweave02

veryoldschool said:


> I seem to be having "remember me" issues.
> I've cleared my temp/cookies and yet "first log in" always needs me to sign in


If you are using IE, go Tools, Internet Options, Security, and have the site added to your "trusted sites" again. When they did the upgrade, somehow our computers do not recognize it as the same site as before. That should fix the problem.


----------



## Sirshagg

Jlg said:


> Can hardly wait for some more skins. Something that isn't blue on blue on blue.


*+1*


----------



## Sirshagg

lwilli201 said:


> I am a DBSTalk paid member and Adds are showing.


In case it has not been mentioned yet - you can turn it off in the UserCP under Edit Options


----------



## veryoldschool

cweave02 said:


> If you are using IE, go Tools, Internet Options, Security, and have the site added to your "trusted sites" again. When they did the upgrade, somehow our computers do not recognize it as the same site as before. That should fix the problem.


 Thanks, that seems to have done it.


----------



## pfueri

I think it is way harder on the eye's.All of the post just run into each other. I liked it when you could see a bar between each of the post.The font color's black looked just fine easyer on the eye's.The blue and brown font glows.Just my two cent's worth.I like the old color's better.


----------



## tcusta00

Chris Blount said:


> Please see these posts earlier in the thread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1937957#post1937957


Ooops!! Sorry, I missed that. 



David Bott said:


> Updated. It is all based on point of view.  + showing expanded or - showing it is collapsed.


Thanks for the update! Hope most people agree.


----------



## newsposter

veryoldschool said:


> I seem to be having "remember me" issues.
> I've cleared my temp/cookies and yet "first log in" always needs me to sign in


this sounds like an expiration issue but i cant find a place in USERCP to change it.

if i dont do anything on the site for 'a while' then i go to post and i have to log in. I at first was wondering where quick reply went!


----------



## arxaw

veryoldschool said:


> I seem to be having "remember me" issues.
> I've cleared my temp/cookies and yet "first log in" always needs me to sign in


Close/Restart the browser.
Delete your cookies
Return to the site.

That fixed it for me.


----------



## veryoldschool

arxaw said:


> Close/Restart the browser.
> Delete your cookies
> Return to the site.
> 
> That fixed it for me.


Thanks, but "been there, done that" and it didn't help.
Changing DBSTalk to a "trusted site" seems to have "done it"


----------



## spartanstew

Also, check you're bookmark.

Are you using http://www.dbstalk.com or http://dbstalk.com

When I tried dbstalk.com I kept having to resign in. Using www.dbstalk.com eliminates the problem.


----------



## veryoldschool

spartanstew said:


> Also, check you're bookmark.
> 
> Are you using http://www.dbstalk.com or http://dbstalk.com
> 
> When I tried dbstalk.com I kept having to resign in. Using www.dbstalk.com eliminates the problem.


 "www"


----------



## rahlquist

Chris Blount said:


> Two things are now available:
> 
> Forum exclusion - You can now go into UserCP - Options and exclude forums from view and searches.
> 
> Club member Top Ad Removal - As a club member, you can now remove the ad at the top of the page - again in UserCP - Options.


If we do not remove it, do the extra impressions help you at all?

NM I see Mr. Bott answered yes it can if its a per impression ad. So the ad stays for me.


----------



## jclewter79

The update looks great but, I noticed there is no longer a link to the Echostar Knowledgebase on the front page.


----------



## cweave02

rahlquist said:


> If we do not remove it, do the extra impressions help you at all?
> 
> NM I see Mr. Bott answered yes it can if its a per impression ad. So the ad stays for me.


My understanding is that it does, so I am also leaving it as well. Anything to help the site! (Well, anything within reason, that is.)


----------



## Chris Blount

jclewter79 said:


> The update looks great but, I noticed there is no longer a link to the Echostar Knowledgebase on the front page.


Thanks for mentioning that. Turns out the entire "DBSTalk Links" section wasn't on the home page. It's there now.


----------



## veryoldschool

I don't know which.
Since the update, I can only log in [remembering me] with www.DBSTalk as a trusted site. This means with IE, if I go to another site, instead of simply opening another tab, it now requires a new window to open [as only DBSTalk is a trusted site].
Does everyone need to do this, or is it my system?
I have had "some virus issues" since Friday when this PC went out slumming and came home infected. I thought I'd had it cleaned, but when I first went into the IE tools, my AV program "jumped on" another "bad guy". [currently doing a full scan again with nothing found in both partitions with an operating system].
I removed the trust for this site and again lost log in, so I'm


----------



## Shellback X 23

Like the new format, looks smoother.


----------



## Chris Blount

Shellback X 23 said:


> Like the new format, looks smoother.


 I guess I'm biased but I agree with you. I think the old format and this new format have their ups and downs but I think in the long run, it's a good thing. The site needed a software upgrade so why not a face lift? 

Not to worry folks, we understand the need for different skins. It will just take some time to develop them. We wanted to get the site fully functional with all modifications installed properly before messing with skins. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Jimmy 440

The threads are much easier to read & it doesn't look as cluttered.Nice job Chris.


----------



## ATARI

Chris Blount said:


> I guess I'm biased but I agree with you. I think the old format and this new format have their ups and downs but I think in the long run, it's a good thing. The site needed a software upgrade so why not a face lift?
> 
> Not to worry folks, we understand the need for different skins. It will just take some time to develop them. We wanted to get the site fully functional with all modifications installed properly before messing with skins. Thanks for your patience.


Request that you post on the main page when new skins are available, so I don't have to keep checking this thread everyday.

Thanks, and I like the new look and feel, it just needs some darker colors.

--Matt


----------



## Chris Blount

ATARI said:


> Request that you post on the main page when new skins are available, so I don't have to keep checking this thread everyday.
> 
> Thanks, and I like the new look and feel, it just needs some darker colors.
> 
> --Matt


 We probably will but if not, the drop down box on the lower left corner is also a good way to check.


----------



## jclewter79

Chris Blount said:


> Thanks for mentioning that. Turns out the entire "DBSTalk Links" section wasn't on the home page. It's there now.


Cool, thanks for fixing it Chris.


----------



## loudo

Let's not complain to much about the banner ads, after all they help pay the bills. Besides, sometimes you can get some good deals from them.


----------



## spartanstew

ATARI said:


> Request that you post on the main page when new skins are available, so I don't have to keep checking this thread everyday.


Or post an announcement thread since some of us never go to the home page either.


----------



## ATARI

Chris Blount said:


> We probably will but if not, the drop down box on the lower left corner is also a good way to check.


Thanks for the tip, I had forgotten about that.


----------



## ATARI

New problem.

I tried to disable the "hover thread preview", but it is still active.

Anybody else have problems with this?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

ATARI said:


> New problem.
> 
> I tried to disable the "hover thread preview", but it is still active.
> 
> Anybody else have problems with this?


Oh Yeah!

That's my only problem with the new software.

It's pretty annoying and doesn't seem to want to go away even after I checked no in the Edit Options.

Mike


----------



## Chris Blount

Just FYI, we are already beta testing a few new styles if you want to take a look. They still need tweeking. Be aware that they could change or be deleted at any time.

This one is called "DBSTalk Blue" - http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?styleid=54

This one is DBSTalk Dark (still needs work) - http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?styleid=50

To return to the default style, Click Here.


----------



## Sirshagg

Chris Blount said:


> Just FYI, we are already beta testing a few new styles if you want to take a look. They still need tweeking. Be aware that they could change or be deleted at any time.
> 
> This one is called "DBSTalk Blue" - http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?styleid=54


Ah, much better - Thank you!


----------



## mikepax

Been gone a few days and now new site...looks great!


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Chris Blount said:


> Just FYI, we are already beta testing a few new styles if you want to take a look. They still need tweeking. Be aware that they could change or be deleted at any time.
> 
> This one is called "DBSTalk Blue" - http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?styleid=54
> 
> This one is DBSTalk Dark (still needs work) - http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?styleid=50
> 
> To return to the default style, Click Here.


I like the "DBSTalk Blue". 

Do you create the skins from scratch?

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool

Sirshagg said:


> Ah, much better - Thank you!


 "Me too"


----------



## Chris Blount

MicroBeta said:


> I like the "DBSTalk Blue".
> 
> Do you create the skins from scratch?
> 
> Mike


Pretty much yes. I could import ready-made schemes but then we have the problem of inconsistancy among the templates. We are trying to keep it simple and at the same time keeping you guys happy.


----------



## veryoldschool

Chris Blount said:


> We are trying to keep it simple and at the same time *keeping you guys happy*.


Good luck with that.... :lol:


----------



## rudeney

MicroBeta said:


> I like the "DBSTalk Blue".


Me too!


----------



## loudo

Chris Blount said:


> Just FYI, we are already beta testing a few new styles if you want to take a look. They still need tweeking. Be aware that they could change or be deleted at any time.
> 
> This one is called "DBSTalk Blue" - http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?styleid=54
> 
> This one is DBSTalk Dark (still needs work) - http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?styleid=50
> 
> To return to the default style, Click Here.


Blue is not to bad, but the Dark is a little hard to read.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

As Chris said, we're still working on them.


----------



## FHSPSU67

I see the +'s and -'s are fixed, at least in Tcusta00's and my eyes
Thanks for a great job!


----------



## Jason Nipp

FHSPSU67 said:


> I see the +'s and -'s are fixed, at least in Tcusta00's and my eyes
> Thanks for a great job!


 Ron and I agreed with you. The boss man listened to all of us.


----------



## xzi

I keep thinking I'm at AVS Forums with these colors


----------



## houskamp

for some reason the other pages (where you see 1,2,3,4,5,6) are running longer than the rest of the screen area


----------



## FHSPSU67

Jason Nipp said:


> Ron and I agreed with you. The boss man listened to all of us.


Thanks to you, Ron and the Boss(s)


----------



## Hansen

Is there a mobile phone friendly version (WAP or lo-fi) for the new forum format like was available on the old forum software?


----------



## Chris Blount

AirRocker said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned or not... but I'm not seeing the option to "Reply to All" in a Private Message...


I have installed this feature so it should be working now.


----------



## rccoleman

I love the iPhone skin! The old mobile skin looked terrible on my iPod Touch, but I wish that all of the forums that I frequent had this iPhone skin.

Rob


----------



## Chris Blount

rccoleman said:


> I love the iPhone skin! The old mobile skin looked terrible on my iPod Touch, but I wish that all of the forums that I frequent had this iPhone skin.
> 
> Rob


I like it as well. Just be aware that currently the iPhone skin does not show subforums. It's also not working with our home page.


----------



## Phil T

Great job Chris & company!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I like the new look... like it more with the DBSTalk Blue style... much easier to read and reminds me more of the "old" look.


----------



## VAman

MicroBeta said:


> Oh Yeah!
> 
> That's my only problem with the new software.
> 
> It's pretty annoying and doesn't seem to want to go away even after I checked no in the Edit Options.
> 
> Mike


New problem.

I tried to disable the "hover thread preview", but it is still active.

Anybody else have problems with this?

It is annoying and it doesn't shut off using the Options menu.

..........


----------



## inkahauts

OK.. I think I'm loosing it.. I get the difference between the blue and orange.. ever seen that page or not.. but whats the difference between bold and not bold? is it simply there has been new postings since I last visited? for both clicked on and not clicked on threads?


----------



## Drewg5

veryoldschool said:


> Well, "I hope" this will be improved, so I'm not seeing it as a club member.
> I really don't like seeing ads, as they do grab my attention and as a club member, they shouldn't.


I agree 199% with you on that one. I joined as a cub member to get away from any ads and now we get them :nono2: Adds on top and bottom starting to look like another forum now


----------



## veryoldschool

Drewg5 said:


> I agree 199% with you on that one. I joined as a cub member to get away from any ads and now we get them :nono2: Adds on top and bottom starting to look like another forum now


The two at the bottom will stay, but I rarely see them.
As for the banner ad ^^, if you go into your CP, there now is an option to turn it OFF.


----------



## spartanstew

veryoldschool said:


> The two at the bottom will stay, but I rarely see them.


The barracuda and speed host ones?

I never even realized those were there until I just looked.

PS. I like the blue.


----------



## longrider

Looking really good Chris!! I like the DBSTalk Blue skin, and I am glad the Orange/Blue titles went away. I really can keep track of which threads I have viewed...


----------



## Dolly

Doug Brott said:


> Previously noted (in this thread) .. Click on the "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " below to go to that post.


Thanks :sunsmile: Now I won't have to look for my sunglasses


----------



## dodge boy

Looks great!!!


----------



## TigersFanJJ

Don't know if it has been mentioned. Since the upgrade, I've had to re-login every time I've come to the site even though I've got the "remember me" box checked. Never had to do that before.


----------



## newsposter

TigersFanJJ said:


> Don't know if it has been mentioned. Since the upgrade, I've had to re-login every time I've come to the site even though I've got the "remember me" box checked. Never had to do that before.


i still have this issue even after deleting cookies


----------



## Chris Blount

Make sure you are using http://www.dbstalk.com and NOT http://dbstalk.com.


----------



## Steve

Absolutely love the "New Years Eve" edition of the DBSTalk logo. I vote to keep it year round!  /steve


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Steve said:


> Absolutely love the "New Years Eve" edition of the DBSTalk logo. I vote to keep it year round!  /steve


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148735 :grin:


----------



## veryoldschool

> Originally Posted by *TigersFanJJ*
> _Don't know if it has been mentioned. Since the upgrade, I've had to re-login every time I've come to the site even though I've got the "remember me" box checked. Never had to do that before._





newsposter said:


> i still have this issue even after deleting cookies


Yesterday I too had this problem. Deleted cookies, temp files, made sure I was logging into www.DBSTalk,.....

What I needed to do was to go into the IE "tools" and make this site a "trusted" site. Without doing this, I need to re-enter my users name & password each time I come to the site.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

moving to Firefox will probably solve the problem too


----------



## Sirshagg

I find myself wishing that the quick reply section was above bookmarks and tags. It's just a bit far to scroll down to get to. Guess I'll get used to it though.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Just click "Quick Reply" at the lower right of each post and it will jump you down to the quick reply box.


----------



## Steve

Stuart Sweet said:


> moving to Firefox will probably solve the problem too


And the new vBulletin appears to be playing better with Google Chrome as well. Only feature that still doesn't seem to work is WYSIWYG message editing mode. /steve


----------



## Steve

I really miss the ability to turn a post into a private message. Hope that's coming back soon! /steve


----------



## Doug Brott

Steve said:


> I really miss the ability to turn a post into a private message. Hope that's coming back soon! /steve


Just click on the username (top left of post) and choose the "Quote this post in PM to ..." button


----------



## Steve

Doug Brott said:


> Just click on the username (top left of post) and choose the "Quote this post in PM to ..." button


Thanks! Subtly different than before, but gets the job done!  /steve


----------



## n0qcu

My only question is what's with the ugly black background color?

The old light color was much better.


----------



## scott72

pfueri said:


> I think it is way harder on the eye's.All of the post just run into each other. I liked it when you could see a bar between each of the post.The font color's black looked just fine easyer on the eye's.The blue and brown font glows.Just my two cent's worth.I like the old color's better.


I'm not seeing any of these new colors. I'm using Firefox 3.0.5. The colors look the same as they always did. Judging by the comments I'm thinking this is a good thing.


----------



## Sirshagg

n0qcu said:


> My only question is what's with the ugly black background color?
> 
> The old light color was much better.


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Chris Blount

Some tweaking has been done on the new skins plus Stuart has been working on the icons making them look much better especially in the dark style: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?styleid=50

They are coming along. The DBSTalk Blue style is getting good reviews so expect that one to stay.


----------



## Rob-NovA

Chris Blount said:


> The DBSTalk Blue style is getting good reviews so expect that one to stay.


Let me add my thumbs up to Blue! It's much easier (for me at least) to see what's new/unread versus the default skin. Thanks Stuart and Chris!


----------



## newsposter

blue beta looks good and i havent been on the forum for a few hours and came back and it still had me logged in..so i guess you fixed it!


----------



## mhayes70

VAman said:


> New problem.
> 
> I tried to disable the "hover thread preview", but it is still active.
> 
> Anybody else have problems with this?
> 
> It is annoying and it doesn't shut off using the Options menu.
> 
> ..........


I am also having this problem and can't get the "hover" to shut off.


----------



## Chris Blount

mhayes70 said:


> I am also having this problem and can't get the "hover" to shut off.


We are still trying to squash this bug.


----------



## mhayes70

Chris Blount said:


> We are still trying to squash this bug.


Ok...


----------



## Chris Blount

Thread preview is turned off for now until we can figure it out.


----------



## rudeney

Darn! I wasn't having any issues at all with it (running IE7 on XP).


----------



## Karen

The blue is my favorite too! Nice work!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Doug Brott said:


> Just click on the username (top left of post) and choose the "Quote this post in PM to ..." button


That was there in the previous version... You just have to make sure you change the recipient field as it will default to the OP... With the other "PM" button that Steve is referring to, the recipient field would be blank by default.


----------



## phrelin

Another thumbs up for the blue. Love it.


----------



## gulfwarvet

Chris,

I know I'm one of the few that likes the dark theme. please try to keep it


----------



## Dolly

The Blue definitely makes the Forum have less brightness/glare (whatever you want to call it). But it is still plenty bright compared to the old version. :lol: I can't win at all  I tried the Dark version and it takes away a lot more of the brightness, but I don't like the color pattern to it  Is there anyway to keep more than one skin? I was once on a Forum that had several skins to it. I don't know anything about how much time, money, etc. it takes to have different skins. But it is definitely nice for the posters to have different choices. On that other Forum everyone could find at least one skin that they liked and that didn't bother their eyes. However, that Forum was bigger and had more members than we do here so the cost etc. may be too great to have it here. I'm going with the Dark as long as it is here. I'll put up with not liking the color pattern rather than to have all that brightness which really bothers my eyes.


----------



## GrumpyBear

I am liking the Blue myself. Dark isn't to bad, blue is more like what I had before. Very Happy


----------



## armophob

Is there a way to re-order the quicklinks tab to put my favorite selections at the top?


----------



## ccr1958

thanks to everyone's hard work getting the new
forum format going.....sorry i don't have time to
read all the pages at the moment....but i don't see
"subscribe to this thread" option under forum tools...
kinda handy fo upcoming CE notices....


----------



## James Long

ccr1958 said:


> thanks to everyone's hard work getting the new
> forum format going.....sorry i don't have time to
> read all the pages at the moment....but i don't see
> "subscribe to this thread" option under forum tools...
> kinda handy fo upcoming CE notices....


The option is there under "thread tools" at the top. If you are subscribed to a thread the option will appear as an unsubscribe option.

The same for subscribing to a forum, which is under forum tools.


----------



## cobalt135

rccoleman said:


> I love the iPhone skin! The old mobile skin looked terrible on my iPod Touch, but I wish that all of the forums that I frequent had this iPhone skin.
> 
> Rob


I agree, iPhone version very nice on my iPhone now compared to the old mobile version. Switched off WiFi to check load times on the Edge network and they seem OK.


----------



## Blowgun

Dolly said:


> The Blue definitely makes the Forum have less brightness/glare (whatever you want to call it). But it is still plenty bright compared to the old version. :lol: I can't win at all  I tried the Dark version and it takes away a lot more of the brightness, but I don't like the color pattern to it  Is there anyway to keep more than one skin? I was once on a Forum that had several skins to it. I don't know anything about how much time, money, etc. it takes to have different skins. But it is definitely nice for the posters to have different choices. On that other Forum everyone could find at least one skin that they liked and that didn't bother their eyes. However, that Forum was bigger and had more members than we do here so the cost etc. may be too great to have it here. I'm going with the Dark as long as it is here. I'll put up with not liking the color pattern rather than to have all that brightness which really bothers my eyes.


It seems that there must only be a few of us who own a decent monitor and don't have failing eyesight.  The original theme is blinding.

The primary issue I have with the dark theme is that the links are all the same color, whether visited or not. IMO, that's horrible. Secondarily is the color scheme. The primary issue I have with the blue theme is that it's still too bright, but at least you can tell which links you have visited.

A combination of both the blue and the dark theme would be ideal. The dark theme so you don't get snow blindness and the blue theme so that the link colors worked correctly.

Given the three current choices, the lessor evil for me seems to be the blue theme. Quite frankly, the original/previous default theme for the older software was better.


----------



## Chris Blount

Blowgun said:


> The primary issue I have with the dark theme is that the links are all the same color, whether visited or not. IMO, that's horrible.


I've made some adjustments to the dark theme to help with that.


----------



## pfueri

pfueri said:


> I think it is way harder on the eye's.All of the post just run into each other. I liked it when you could see a bar between each of the post.The font color's black looked just fine easyer on the eye's.The blue and brown font glows.Just my two cent's worth.I like the old color's better.


I see we have a choice for the color's of the board.I like the blue the best .The default was the only choice at first.Looks good, know that I was able to change it to the blue setting.Thanks for all your hard work on the DBSTALK Board.


----------



## Dolly

Blowgun said:


> It seems that there must only be a few of us who own a decent monitor and don't have failing eyesight.  The original theme is blinding.
> 
> The primary issue I have with the dark theme is that the links are all the same color, whether visited or not. IMO, that's horrible. Secondarily is the color scheme. The primary issue I have with the blue theme is that it's still too bright, but at least you can tell which links you have visited.
> 
> A combination of both the blue and the dark theme would be ideal. The dark theme so you don't get snow blindness and the blue theme so that the link colors worked correctly.
> 
> Given the three current choices, the lessor evil for me seems to be the blue theme. Quite frankly, the original/previous default theme for the older software was better.


Well I'm sticking with the dark as long as its around. My eyes just won't take the blue skin's brightness. The colors are wonderful, but it is just way too bright. I don't know why this isn't bothering more people? I do have a great screen and may be old age is getting to my eyes :new_Eyecr


----------



## veryoldschool

Dolly said:


> Well I'm sticking with the dark as long as its around. My eyes just won't take the blue skin's brightness. The colors are wonderful, but it is just way too bright. I don't know why this isn't bothering more people? I do have a great TV and may be old age is getting to my eyes :new_eyecr


I have the brightness turned down on my monitor [LCD] so maybe that's it.


----------



## Blowgun

Chris Blount said:


> I've made some adjustments to the dark theme to help with that.


Thanks, that does help some.

In my earlier comment I only mentioned a primary and secondary issue with the dark theme. However, there are a few others.

For example, the post and thread images suffer from bad aliasing (ie: the "Jaggies"). The "DBSTalk CLUB MEMBER" text color is to close to the background color (this applies to all location that particular color is used). Also, your "Administrator" image above your avatar was made to look 3D, and the white edge causes the entire text to be unreadable.

My apologies if I came off sounding anything other than constructive. I know changes like these can be a daunting task. More importantly, the changes were made for a reason, not as a vanity face lift.


----------



## BaldEagle

Question. On the old format I was able to set it so when I hit "new posts" I would not see DirecTV posts (have E*). Now I see everything and can't figure out how to filter out DirecTV stuff?


----------



## Chris Blount

BaldEagle said:


> Question. On the old format I was able to set it so when I hit "new posts" I would not see DirecTV posts (have E*). Now I see everything and can't figure out how to filter out DirecTV stuff?


You will need to reset your forum exclusions.

Go into your UserCP under "options" and scroll to the bottom.


----------



## BaldEagle

Thanks Chris, that did it. Looked there before but must not have gone down far enough.


----------



## newsposter

armophob said:


> Is there a way to re-order the quicklinks tab to put my favorite selections at the top?


when they re-did my other forum like this, the answer was no. I was used to usercp in a certain place and missed it there. (i'm talking about the actual tabs, not within the q/l)


----------



## BobaBird

I noticed a thread with a new icon at the end of its title. The hover text for that icon was a list of keywords. I then noticed the Tags box below the posts in a thread and further discovered I might be allowed to add tags to a thread I have not posted in (I resisted). The Search tab also has a Tag Search option.

Are there any guidelines for the use of tags? If used, will they give better or more focused search results? Do they help search engines find topics within DBSTalk?


----------



## Rickrd

Wow. It's been awhile since I've been on here. What a fantastic uprade!


----------



## Rugged

Is this feature missing or available? I seem to recall that we could quick view the first post in a thread by just mousing over the thread link in the forum. 

Is this available still, I can't seem to get it to work anymore.


----------



## Shardin

Rugged said:


> Is this feature missing or available? I seem to recall that we could quick view the first post in a thread by just mousing over the thread link in the forum.
> 
> Is this available still, I can't seem to get it to work anymore.


Earlier post addressed this. new software did not allow this to be turned off as an option so it has been disabled until it is fixed.


----------



## Rugged

Shardin said:


> Earlier post addressed this. new software did not allow this to be turned off as an option so it has been disabled until it is fixed.


Okay, thanks....I didn't read the 12 pages and my quick search obviously didn't matchup.

I look forward to that feature returning.

Cheers.


----------



## James Long

Rugged said:


> Is this feature missing or available? I seem to recall that we could quick view the first post in a thread by just mousing over the thread link in the forum.
> 
> Is this available still, I can't seem to get it to work anymore.


Just a few posts up in this thread:


Chris Blount said:


> Thread preview is turned off for now until we can figure it out.


Please be patient!


----------



## Pinion413

Lookin' good! A welcome change after being away for awhile. Keep up the good work! :grin:


----------



## Karen

I want the preview back too. I count on it...


----------



## Steve

Probably gonna feel silly when I hear the answer to this, but can anyone tell me what the significance is of "blue" vs. "black" for "Subscribed Thread" titles? I've attached a clip of my subscribed thread view below. TIA. /steve


----------



## James Long

Black links are "visited" in that color scheme.


----------



## Steve

James Long said:


> Black links are "visited" in that color scheme.


Thx! So what's the difference between BOLD blue and regular blue titles then? I still see both. Also BOLD black at times, IIRC. /steve


----------



## Ashtonian

Great


----------



## James Long

Steve said:


> Thx! So what's the difference between BOLD blue and regular blue titles then? I still see both. Also BOLD black at times, IIRC. /steve


The difference between bold and regular, whether black or blue, is unread posts in the thread or forum. The unread posts icon will alse be next to the bold text.

The blue or black color is controlled by your browser. Each browser maintains a history list of links visited. If the exact link is not in your browser history then it shows up blue. If the exact link IS in your browser history it shows up black (in that color scheme). The bold or normal is controlled by the forum software.


----------



## tcusta00

I love the iPhone theme! You did a great job tweaking it and now it comes up automatically too. Thanks.


----------



## Steve

James Long said:


> The difference between bold and regular, whether black or blue, is unread posts in the thread or forum. The unread posts icon will alse be next to the bold text.
> 
> The blue or black color is controlled by your browser. Each browser maintains a history list of links visited. If the exact link is not in your browser history then it shows up blue. If the exact link IS in your browser history it shows up black (in that color scheme). The bold or normal is controlled by the forum software.


While the browser does control the visting link "trigger", As you can see from the clips below, I think VBulletin still controls the color. I guess whatever color scheme I chose for the prior release called for the same color for visited/unvisited, or the colors were very close, because I never noticed a difference before.

Just my .02, but I find the visited/unvisited color distinction kind of annoying, and I'm not sure what value it adds to the forum experience. I'm hopeful there's a way the colors can be made the same, so the only difference we see is bold or not, for unread or read.

/steve


----------



## Blowgun

Steve said:


> Just my .02, but I find the visited/unvisited color distinction kind of annoying, and I'm not sure what value it adds to the forum experience. I'm hopeful there's a way the colors can be made the same, so the only difference we see is bold or not, for unread or read.


I completely disagree. Perhaps you're not understanding the difference to appreciate what that difference means.

Bold text means that the thread is new or contains new posts since your last visit. Regular text means that the thread is old or contains no new posts since your last visit. Blue means you haven't visited the thread before. Black means you have visited the thread before.

All four states have a great deal of value. Making the link color the same reduces the boards functionality and would be bad.


----------



## Steve

Blowgun said:


> I completely disagree. Perhaps you're not understanding the difference to appreciate what that difference means.
> 
> Blue means you haven't visited the thread before. Black means you have visited the thread before.


Why would a thread I'm subscribed to ever be considered "unvisited"? Makes no sense in that context. Those threads are either read or unread.

Under "New Posts", yes. I can see using a different color for threads I've never been to. /steve


----------



## Lord Vader

Steve said:


> Why would a thread I'm subscribed to ever be considered "unvisited"?


Simple. It's because nothing unreal exists.


----------



## Dolly

You know this thread is getting away from me. It would be nice if we could get the current standings on how everything is going in the 1st post as has been done in other threads here.


----------



## James Long

Steve said:


> While the browser does control the visting link "trigger", As you can see from the clips below, I think VBulletin still controls the color. I guess whatever color scheme I chose for the prior release called for the same color for visited/unvisited, or the colors were very close, because I never noticed a difference before.


The colors are controlled by the template, which color you see is controlled by your browser. IIRC the old default template did have the same color for visited vs non-visited relying only on the bolding and icons to denote new threads/threads with new posts.

I agree with blowgun that there are situations where it is nice to have all four states ... if your browser history is deep enough it would make a difference. The default "bright orange" would denote a thread that you have clicked on in recent history and the default blue would show one you had not visited (at least not by clicking on the thread title). Drawing bright orange attention to threads you thought were interesting enough to read in the past.

Personally I use the subscription (no email option) feature of the forum to track such threads. Every thread I post in auto subscribes me and I have also manually subscribed to threads I have no posts in that I found interesting enough to watch. Then I use the list of subscribed threads in the UserCP to see what is new in the threads I am most interested in. I also have subscribed forums on that page.

Not everyone uses the forum in the same way ... some things that seem odd to me may make perfect sense to you or another user. But it is all minor as long as we can continue to talk DBS.


----------



## Steve

James Long said:


> IIRC the old default template did have the same color for visited vs non-visited relying only on the bolding and icons to denote new threads/threads with new posts.


 Glad it wasn't just me misremembering! 



James Long said:


> Personally I use the subscription (no email option) feature of the forum to track such threads. Every thread I post in auto subscribes me and I have also manually subscribed to threads I have no posts in that I found interesting enough to watch. Then I use the list of subscribed threads in the UserCP to see what is new in the threads I am most interested in. I also have subscribed forums on that page.


Exactly how I use DBSTalk as well. As a result, when visiting the User Control Panel, I really only want to see unread vs. read (bold or not), since all those threads listed have been "visited" in the past. The old color scheme dealt with this nicely, by making visited/unvisited the same color.

If it wasn't "broken" in the past, not sure why it's being "fixed" now.  Just my .02. /steve


----------



## ImBack234

Steve said:


> If it wasn't "broken" in the past, not sure why it's being "fixed" now.  Just my .02. /steve


Exactly, what was wrong with the old style.
I found nothing wrong with it.


----------



## spartanstew

When did user # come back?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't recall it ever being gone.


----------



## James Long

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't recall it ever being gone.


It was for the first day or so of the new forum. But it is good to have it back.


----------



## Chris Blount

It was placed in there within the first hour the forum came back up after the upgrade.


----------



## Chris Blount

This morning we closed down to do some back end site maintenance and I'm happy to report that DBSTalk is running at full speed on all servers. 

We have also changed the default DBSTalk skin to "DBSTalk Blue". The old default style which is now "DBSTalk White" is still available using the dropdown menu on the lower left hand side of any page.

Thanks for you patience and please report any further issues here.


----------



## loudo

Chris Blount said:


> We have also changed the default DBSTalk skin to "DBSTalk Blue". The old default style which is now "DBSTalk White" is still available using the dropdown menu on the lower left hand side of any page.


Chris, it looks great and is extremely easy to read.


----------



## barryb

This is great... good job guys.


----------



## Chris Blount

Just FYI, we rebooted the servers so the site might be dragging a bit while the servers finish their boot. Thanks.


----------



## Grentz

Awesome, great job with the new theme style guys!


----------



## bobnielsen

Grentz said:


> Awesome, great job with the new theme style guys!


+1!


----------



## barryb

Chris Blount said:


> Just FYI, we rebooted the servers so the site might be dragging a bit while the servers finish their boot. Thanks.


Everything is chugging along fine here now Chris.


----------



## Dolly

Good job with the skins :goodjob: There should be at least one skin that can be picked for each poster to like and use the way it is set up now :sunsmile:


----------



## Jlg

Yes, your choices are blue, bluer, really blue, each with blue-gray bars and blue lettering. How about one theme without any blue at all?


----------



## Spanky_Partain

I seem to be losing my "remember me" login information after closing the browser and coming back in.

Am I set up incorrectly or is DBSTalk doing this now?


----------



## ImBack234

Spanky_Partain said:


> I seem to be losing my "remember me" login information after closing the browser and coming back in.
> 
> Am I set up incorrectly or is DBSTalk doing this now?


I would try deleting your cookies and log-in again.


----------



## tcusta00

Spanky_Partain said:


> I seem to be losing my "remember me" login information after closing the browser and coming back in.
> 
> Am I set up incorrectly or is DBSTalk doing this now?


If you're not already using www.dbstalk.com (as opposed to dbstalk.com) you should try switching. Earlier on in the thread some had reported that this worked.


----------



## tcusta00

I think links within posts in the old forum software used to be underlined or at least a different color like they are in the "Dark" style currently... I think that was a nice feature because if you posted a link mid-sentence (like I just did) it was apparent that it was there. Now, with the Blue (default) theme it's not apparent unless you happen to mouseover or the verbiage hints that there's a link.


----------



## Sirshagg

tcusta00 said:


> I think links within posts in the old forum software used to be underlined or at least a different color like they are in the "Dark" style currently... I think that was a nice feature because if you posted a link mid-sentence (like I just did) it was apparent that it was there. Now, with the Blue (default) theme it's not apparent unless you happen to mouseover or the verbiage hints that there's a link.


+1


----------



## Chris Blount

tcusta00 said:


> I think links within posts in the old forum software used to be underlined or at least a different color like they are in the "Dark" style currently... I think that was a nice feature because if you posted a link mid-sentence (like I just did) it was apparent that it was there. Now, with the Blue (default) theme it's not apparent unless you happen to mouseover or the verbiage hints that there's a link.


That's because you have visited the link. 

Links that have not been visited will be in blue. Once you click on them, they turn black.

It's always a good idea (no matter what the software does or does not do) to make your link bold.


----------



## Sirshagg

Chris Blount said:


> That's because you have visited the link.
> 
> Links that have not been visited will be in blue. Once you click on them, they turn black.
> 
> It's always a good idea (no matter what the software does or does not do) to make your link bold.


Well look at you with an answer for everything


----------



## compac

What happened to the mssg "pop up" when in a thread list ? 
it would give a short portion of a thread topic when moused over. 

Gave the first few lines of the topic after the title... 

I miss it


----------



## James Long

Q:


compac said:


> What happened to the mssg "pop up" when in a thread list ?
> it would give a short portion of a thread topic when moused over.
> 
> Gave the first few lines of the topic after the title...
> 
> I miss it


A:


Chris Blount said:


> Thread preview is turned off for now until we can figure it out.


----------



## n0qcu

James Long said:


> Q:
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by compac
> What happened to the mssg "pop up" when in a thread list ?
> it would give a short portion of a thread topic when moused over.
> 
> Gave the first few lines of the topic after the title...
> 
> I miss it
> 
> A:
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Chris Blount
> Thread preview is turned off for now until we can figure it out.


Well turn it back on.
It was aways tthere before and it did NOT have a way for the user to disable it.
So why the hell turn it off just because some new disable function doesn't work!!!!


----------



## lowgolfer

I agree, turn it on


----------



## davemayo

I just noticed the sub-forums listed on the main page. Very nice. Thanks.


----------



## rudeney

I just noticed that when using the _Blue Default_ skin, the "Multiquote" highlight is really hard to see - it just changes from black text to blue text when I click on it. In the old software, the button's background turned a color (orange, IIRC) and that made it much easier to see which posts were being included. It;s no big deal, just something I notice.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

n0qcu said:


> Well turn it back on.
> It was aways tthere before and it did NOT have a way for the user to disable it.
> So why the hell turn it off just because some new disable function doesn't work!!!!


I think it's because there are a lot who hate this function(me included) and have no way to shut it off. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson

I can't seem to edit my posts.

I press edit and it opens the edit window but the Save, Go Advanced, Delete, Cancel buttons don't do anything.

If I hit the Edit button again it acts like Go Advanced and then I can edit and save my post.

Weird. :scratchin

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Microbeta, did you try closing and reopening your browser or using a different browser?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Stuart Sweet said:


> Microbeta, did you try closing and reopening your browser or using a different browser?


Closing and reopening yes different browser no.

I only have IE at work but I'll try it when I get home. BTW, I did have this same issue with IE at home.

Mike


----------



## Chris Blount

Since most of the issues have been addressed, we are going to close this thread. Thanks for your help and input during the upgrade.


----------

